# Welche Klasse wirst du spielen?



## predox (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe mich soeben darüber gewundert, dass eine solche Umfrage noch nicht existiert. Deshalb möchte ich euch jetzt fragen: Welche Klasse werdet ihr zu Beginn spielen? (Sofern ihr auch wirklich spielen werdet, wenn ihr nach der Beta aufhört, stimmt doch bitte nicht ab, damit die Umfrage auch repräsentativ wird.) 

Gebt doch auch noch eine kleine Begründung dazu ab, und evt. auch mit welchen Seelen ihr eure Klassen kombinieren werdet! 



Liebe Grüsse
Predox


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2011)

1. Das heist Kleriker und nicht Geistlicher
2. Ich denke ich werde ihn nehmen, außer es überkommt mich doch, dass ich Krieger nehme

Der Kleriker macht mir einfach rießig viel Spaß und er ist so wunderbar vielschichtig. Welche Kombo ich nehmen werde weiß ich noch nicht genau.


----------



## painschkes (20. Februar 2011)

_Eigentlich kann ich "Schrotti's" Anwort genau so übernehmen._


----------



## Tweetycat280 (20. Februar 2011)

ich werd nen Magier nehmen Kombo 1 was definitiv Hexenmeister

u als 2ten Char Schurken (hey Jäger mit Kombopkt ist ne feine Sache)


----------



## Yiraja (20. Februar 2011)

ich werd nen krieger spielen :
champion - rissklinge - paragon/kriegsherr oder
paladin - plünderer - ritter der leere/kriegsherr


----------



## Mund0 (20. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 1. Das heist Kleriker und nicht Geistlicher




http://www.riftgame.com/de/classes/cleric/index.php


@ Topic

Krieger: Champion, BM, Paragon und Paladin, ka, ka


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2011)

Und dennoch ist es der Kleriker


----------



## Atraz (20. Februar 2011)

Ich werd Magier zocken
Pyro + Ele + ??? macht fun da man schickes Tankpet dabei hat... wenn man jetzt noch auf bisschen schaden verzichten möchte wäre Chloromant(oda wie die heal skillung hieß) als drittes noch etwas damit man sein Pet auch heilen kann (und sich selbst) und so auch viele mobs auf einmal nehmen kann

Pyromant - Elementalist - Chloromant:
*SKILLUNG*
Ob die Skillung so schon perfekt ist ka

Vll kann man Elementalist auch durch Nekromant austauschen allerdings hab ich Nekro noch nie gespielt daher kann ich nicht sagen wie gut die Tankfähigkeiten der Nekromobs gegenüber dem Erdelementar sind


----------



## Mund0 (20. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und dennoch ist es der Kleriker



Jojo, ich selber nenne die Klasse auch Kleriker. Ich meinte ja nur das Trion selber die Klasse auch Geistlicher nennt im deutschen. Also ist seine Umfrage doch korrekt . 


Aber ist ja auch Hupe, baaaald kann es endlich losgegen .


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2011)

Gönn's mir doch, kommt schon selten genug vor, das ich mal recht habe. 

Wer sich allerdings die Seite mal genauere anschaut wird merken, dass die deutsche Seite sehr inkonsistent mit Namen und Bezeichungen ist.

Ich glaube, ich probier mich nomma am Krieger, vielleicht kann er mich in 2 Tagen noch dazu überreden, dass ich ab Donnerstag doch keinen Krieger spiele.


----------



## fereman (20. Februar 2011)

ich kann mich ganz ehrlich garnicht entscheiden. alle klassen haben was.main skill wird heiler.also denk mal ich nehm bewahrer+schildwache+???


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2011)

Der Läuterer ist auch noch als Heiler gut zu brauchen.


----------



## Blackout1091 (20. Februar 2011)

Werd mir nen Krieger machen.
Wsl Paragon / Rissklinge / ???
Und später als Sec spec die tankskillung


----------



## Foenix (20. Februar 2011)

Mund0 schrieb:


> http://www.riftgame....leric/index.php
> 
> 
> @ Topic
> ...



stell doch mal oben auf "en" dann weisste was sache ist kumpel und bzw is mir nicht bekannt das "Geistliche" Kettenrüstung tragen o0


----------



## Benegeserit (20. Februar 2011)

Ich werd wohl schurke spielen, zuerst mal^^
waldläufer/sabo/mal gugn


----------



## Mund0 (20. Februar 2011)

Foenix schrieb:


> stell doch mal oben auf "en" dann weisste was sache ist kumpel und bzw is mir nicht bekannt das "Geistliche" Kettenrüstung tragen o0



Warum soll ich auf Englisch stellen? Ich lese gerne alles in meiner Muttersprache . Und wie ich über dir schon erwähnt habe, heißt auch für mich diese Klasse Kleriker. Der Link soll nur sagen, das der TE den namen Geistlicher nicht aus der Luft gegriffen hat.

Offtopic ende "Kumpel"..


----------



## predox (20. Februar 2011)

Nur mal um das mit dem Kleriker zu erklären. Ihr, die ja alle das Spiel auf Englisch spielt, warum sollte man "cleric" ausgerechnet mit "Kleriker" übersetzen? Nur weils besser tönt? Schnappt euch mal nen Übersetzer und ihr seht, dass "cleric" auch "Geistlicher" heissen kann. 

Aber wenn es nach euch gehen würde, dann würde der Schurke wahrscheinlich auch Rogue etc. pp. heissen. Weil ja das Englische so viel *cooler* tönt. 




Wie auch immer, ich werd nen Schurken spielen 

predox


----------



## Jelly (21. Februar 2011)

Schurke 

Scharfschütze Assa Nachtklinge

Risspirscher Klingentänzer Barde

und zu guter letzt 

Barde Risspirscher Nachtklinge


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2011)

predox schrieb:


> Nur mal um das mit dem Kleriker zu erklären. Ihr, die ja alle das Spiel auf Englisch spielt, warum sollte man "cleric" ausgerechnet mit "Kleriker" übersetzen? Nur weils besser tönt? Schnappt euch mal nen Übersetzer und ihr seht, dass "cleric" auch "Geistlicher" heissen kann.
> 
> Aber wenn es nach euch gehen würde, dann würde der Schurke wahrscheinlich auch Rogue etc. pp. heissen. Weil ja das Englische so viel *cooler* tönt.
> 
> ...



Es geht darum, dass die Berufung ÜBERALL sonst als Kleriker bezeichnet wird, vor allem ingame. Außerdem ist der Kleriker die 1:1 Übersetzung des clerics und eben eindeutiger, da man unter Geistlicher auch Priester nehmen könnte, womit wir nen Kuttenträger hätten und mit dem Mönch hätten wir sogar nen MA-Melee wie in EQ 2. Also unterstell mal den Leuten nicht einfach mal haltos Sachen.


----------



## Kafka (21. Februar 2011)

Hab jetzt diverse Kombos in allen Klassen getestet und mir stellt sich nurnoch die Frage ob Krieger (Rissklinge, Champion, BM) oder Mage (Ele oder Hexer). Werd mir aber wohl als Main ne Hexer Kombi machen, viele Dots, Pet und eh viel Schaden is beim Questen schon sehr chillig


----------



## wertzû (21. Februar 2011)

Krieger. Rissklinge/champ und für pvp dann die pvp seele. Für pve nehme ich beastmaster noch dazu


----------



## Mykill_Myers (21. Februar 2011)

Magier kombo ganz klar hexer

warum da fuehl ich mich halt wohl und fuer mich immer die geilste klasse


----------



## Jiro (21. Februar 2011)

Schurke - Ich denke ein Bardoteurläufer wirds für den Anfang werden.


----------



## Lari (21. Februar 2011)

Von Anfang an Tank:
Plünderer/Paladin/x. x ist wohl zu Beginn der Kriegsherr.

Wieso mag den Plünderer-Tank eigentlich niemand? Seh kaum welche


----------



## Freakypriest (21. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar Kleriker.

Zu beginn Läuterer/Bewahrer/Kabalist.

Später kommt dann statt Kabalist Schildwache dazu und werde Heal only Spielen.


----------



## painschkes (21. Februar 2011)

_Genau so wie Freakypriest - wobei ich gleich zur Schildwache greifen werde (denke ich).

Oder doch einen Tank - dann genau wie Lari.

Sind meine beiden Beta-Char's - gefällt mir beides ausgesprochen gut.
_


----------



## Der eXi (21. Februar 2011)

Ich werde mir, wenn ich irgendwann das Geld für das Spiel unterm Sofa finde  , wohl einen Schurken erstellen.

Assassine - Klingentänzer(?) - Risspirscher

Spielt sich ziemlich so wie der Schurke aus WoW und eventuell als Tank spielbar, was mich als alter Maintank-Spieler doch sehr reizt


----------



## YingelYangel (21. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar geistlicher^^


----------



## Todeswolf (21. Februar 2011)

@ Lari doch ich fand den Plünderer genial ...werde aber zu Anfang wohl keinen Krieger spielen 

meine 3 HauptKlassen welche mein Interesse für den Start geweckt haben sind ...
Barde , Archont , Chloromant also wie ihr seht eher ein Unterstüzter 

Barde + Nachtklinge + Waldläufer 
Chloromant + Archont + Elementalist zB.

ich habe mich zum lvln für die PetKlassen entschieden weil es einfach Vieles einfacher macht und der 3SkillBaum lange ohne Punkte auskommt und trozdem sehr hilfreich ist 

noch gut gefallen haben mir der Paladin , Plünderer , Ritter der Leere , Rächer aber auch die anderen Klassen werden früher oder später genauer von mir betrachtet werden 

aufjeden Fall macht es Spass die verschiedenen Klassen Kombos auszutesten


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich nen Krieger nehme sollte, dann werde ich wohl einen Bahmi Champion machen. Es hat einfah nur Style wenn er den Zweihänder nur mit einem Arm benutzt.


----------



## Twiek87 (21. Februar 2011)

Definitiv einen Rächer/Schamane/Läuterer =)


----------



## Dakirah (21. Februar 2011)

Kleriker - Schildwache, Läuterer und Bewahrer - Hat in der Beta schon toll geklappt. Auch mit dem leveln. Ich hab in WoW Klassik mit einer Holypriesterin gefarmt. Dagegen ist das schon in Rift ein Damagedealer. Ausserdem kann ich in Instanzen sogar Trashmobgruppen solo machen. Schildwache als der AoE Heiler braucht man für die ganzen Riss-Bosse. 

Ausserdem bekommt man sowieso alle Seelen und man kann bis zu 4 Rollen haben.


----------



## Treymoure (21. Februar 2011)

Mhm es gibt pro Shard 6 Charakterplätze aber nur 4 Berufungen... bei jeder Berufung hat man 6(?) Rollen um die 3er-Kombinationen der 9 Seelen zu speichern - also wozu entscheiden --> 4 Chars gebaut und mit jedem der 4 hast Du ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau und noch dazu 2 Plätze frei um nen "Testchar" zu bauen, dass du net gleich immer ne neue Rolle kaufen musst (deren Kosten aber sehr gering sind (was sind schon 30G)) und kannst dir dazu dann noch nen Char bauen um bei der anderen "Fraktion" flamen zu gehen wenn dich mal jemand im lowlevel gehauen hat weil der Blutrausch stärker war als der Drang auf's Level vom Gegner zu gucken der dich "besuchen" kam...


Ich leg mich da net so fest... ich hab ne Menge rumprobiert in der Beta und irgendwie hat fast alles Spaß gemacht


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2011)

Nur die erste ist so billig. Jede weitere Rolle wird ein gutes Stück teuerer.


----------



## Saitre (22. Februar 2011)

Mein Main Char wird eine Schurkin mit folgenden Seelen für die erste Rolle: Waldläufer, Scharfschütze und Nachtklinge.


----------



## Atraz (22. Februar 2011)

Ich nehm 100% Magier

Zum Leveln:
Pyromant - Hauptseele
Elementarist - Nebenseele
??? - Nebenseele

Ich muss mich noch entscheiden was ich nehme.
Da ich beim Leveln teilweise arg Probleme hatte 2 Mobs oder mehr umzuklatschen wären Chloromant oder Hexenmeister noch was.

Da ich Elementarist nehme um ein Tankpet zu bekommen (Erdelementar) wäre ich über Chloromant in der Lage es zu heilen was mehrere Mobs kein Problem mehr wären.
Oder ich verzichte auf Pet heal und nimm reinen Selfheal und mehr Schaden Hexenmeister... naja mal sehn wies kommt


----------



## mumit (23. Februar 2011)

Geistliche an die macht !


----------



## Xairon (23. Februar 2011)

Krieger an die Macht 

Ich habe mich in der Beta, bis lvl 26 in den Krieger verliebt.

Welche Primary Seele ich nehmen werde...bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, aber wahrscheinlich Para/XXX/BM BM wegen Pet, der Schaden istnicht ausser Acht zu lassen.

Bis lvl 20 werd ich PVE durchrushen und danach kann ich mir mit Sicherheit Mount+Scroll leisten. Scrol wird Pala / Champ / BM werden um die low lvl Inis zu tanken und na ja  So werde ich die Spitzen des Rifts erklimmen =)


----------



## Drakhgard (23. Februar 2011)

Meine Finale Entscheidung liegt bei Nekromant/Hexenmeister/Chloromant.

Aus einem bestimmten Grund: Unsere künftige Gilde deckt jetzt alle Rollen ab und für mich ergab sich dann eben der Posten als Mage-DD, sehr zu meiner Freude


----------



## myxir21 (23. Februar 2011)

Druide/Bewahrer/irgendwas


----------



## Misuma (23. Februar 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.....^^

Hab in MMos jetzt 4 jahre lang heiler gespielt und finde jetz sind die andren mal dran^^

Also werd ich dd zocken aber ich kann mich nicht zwischen krieger und schurken entscheiden..^^ von den seelen mal ganz abgesehn....xd

denke ich werd ers paar chars auf 10 spielen und mich dann entscheiden


----------



## Todeswolf (23. Februar 2011)

Hi...ich überlegen immer noch hin und her zw. Barde-Nachtklinge/Risspirscher-Waldläufer und Chloromant-Archont-Elementalist 

gerade zu Chloromant-Archont wüsste ich gerne ob diese Kombo wer in der Beta gespielt hat und ob die eig. spielbar ist 
warum die Frage ....der Archont hat ja einige Sprüche um den Zauberer zu stärken + wleche wo ich dann die Grpuppe verstärke (was ja eig die HauptAufgabe ist) 
ähnliches hat man beim Chlolomant ...ist es ohne Herzinfarkt schaffbar Beide Skillungen sinnvoll zu nutzen oder ist es nicht machbar ? 

Meine Aufgabe in einer Gruppe sehe ich als ein Unterstützer a-Schaden machen und die Gruppe mit Buffs verstärken b-Schaden machen und den Heiler unterstützen !


----------



## Tschubai (23. Februar 2011)

Ich werde nen Tank spielen, genauer gesagt einen Plünderer / Pala / KH.
Als Zweitseele zum Leveln dann nen BM / Paragon / Champion.

Als Alternative dann noch nen Barden mit Waldi und Risspirscher und dafür dann noch als Zweitseele den reinen Fernkämpfer Scharfschütze / Waldi....


----------



## Abigayle (24. Februar 2011)

Kleriker, auf jeden Fall, bin Healer aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Gwen (25. Februar 2011)

Schurke... nur was weiß ich noch nicht.
Marksman/Ranger/irgendwas zieht mich irgendwie an - aber ein Barde mit güldener Stimme wäre sicher auch was feines =D
Paragon/Beastmaster wäre sicher auch nett - wie Drizzt do'Urden durch die Feinde fegen

ob es aber spielbar ist weiß ich nicht - und wäre mir zu anfang auch egal - freu mich einfach ganz bewußt als blauäugiger Noob ein neues Spiel zu erkunden


----------

